# 40 000 miles service question



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

My X trial is due a 40000 Mile service, and one component of the recommended service is changing the Differential oil. What oil is recommended and is anything else needed besides this, and the standard service items like diesel filter, air filter, synthetic oil and oil filter for the service ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

For the diff fluid its just 80W-90 gear oil. I use Amsoil synthetic. But pretty much anything will do. You should also do the transfer case while you are at it. Same oil, 0.3L worth.


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info, checked the Nissan service schedule and they only mention the diff, but it cannot do any harm doing the transfer box as well.


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Quick question. Where the heck is the transfer case ?
Any diagrams out there ?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

*Front Differential?*

Just changed the rear differential and transfer case oil myself on my 2005 SE. Does anyone know where the front differential drain and fill plugs are ? 
The technical service manual only shows the rear.
Thanks.
Vince


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here you go, this should help with the front tranfer oil:


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks ValBoo. I guess there is no Front Differential ?? 
Sorry , I don't know that much about 4WD systems. 
I found the Transfer Case, and Rear Differential and changed the oil on both.
Is that all the gear oil I need to change ?


----------

